# جدول احتياجات التهوية cfm/sq meter



## ابو اسامة63 (27 فبراير 2009)

جدول احتياجات التهوية cfm/sq meter


----------



## mohamed mech (28 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخ جهاد 
و بارك الله فيك و اعانك على ان تنفع بعلمك من هم فى حاجه اليه :84:


----------



## م. سامر هاني (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## zanitty (28 فبراير 2009)

حلو يا جهاد
بس جبت القيم دى منين
من اشرى ؟


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 فبراير 2009)

zanitty قال:


> حلو يا جهاد
> بس جبت القيم دى منين
> من اشرى ؟


اخي الكريم زنيتي
انا اعمل في مجال التكييف منذ سبعة عشر عاما وخلال هذه السنوات كنت احتاج في عملي الى جداول ومعادلات ومعلومات متفرقة ولأن الحاجة ام الاختراع وسبب البحث ايضا فاني كنت اجمع هذه الجداول والمعلومات عندي لاستخدامها وعدم البحث عنها ثانية عند الحاجة اليها.
احتفظ بالجدول او المعادلة او المعلومة بعد ان يثبت لي صحتها وهذه الجداول عندي منذ فترة
الجدول الذي في هذه المشاركة ارجح اني اخذته من كارير وعليك ان تسأل كارير من اين جاءو بها


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 فبراير 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخ جهاد
> و بارك الله فيك و اعانك على ان تنفع بعلمك من هم فى حاجه اليه :84:


 جزاك الله كل خير اخي محمد


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (28 فبراير 2009)

م. سامر هاني قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


 بارك الله بك اخي سامر


----------



## zanitty (1 مارس 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> اخي الكريم زنيتي
> انا اعمل في مجال التكييف منذ سبعة عشر عاما وخلال هذه السنوات كنت احتاج في عملي الى جداول ومعادلات ومعلومات متفرقة ولأن الحاجة ام الاختراع وسبب البحث ايضا فاني كنت اجمع هذه الجداول والمعلومات عندي لاستخدامها وعدم البحث عنها ثانية عند الحاجة اليها.
> احتفظ بالجدول او المعادلة او المعلومة بعد ان يثبت لي صحتها وهذه الجداول عندي منذ فترة
> الجدول الذي في هذه المشاركة ارجح اني اخذته من كارير وعليك ان تسأل كارير من اين جاءو بها


حبيبى انا عارف
و كلنا بنعمل كده عشان السرعه و مش بقول لك ان اللى انت كاتبه ده شئ غلط
بس لازم نتاكد ان القيم دى مطابقه للاكواد و عشان كده بسالك
ربنا يوفقك و يكرمك و يجزيك خير
على فكره 
بسبب انى بدافع عن ان من حقك تجمع قيم و تختصرها اتشتمت من احد اعضاء الملتقى على رساله على الخاص و انا عملتلها ريبورت للمشرفين و يا ريت يتخذوا اللازم


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (1 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> حبيبى انا عارف
> و كلنا بنعمل كده عشان السرعه و مش بقول لك ان اللى انت كاتبه ده شئ غلط
> بس لازم نتاكد ان القيم دى مطابقه للاكواد و عشان كده بسالك
> ربنا يوفقك و يكرمك و يجزيك خير
> ...


 اخي زنتي
اقدم لك اسفي لأن موضوعي تسبب لك بالازعاج
ولنبحث لأخينا زيكو عن عذر


----------



## zanitty (1 مارس 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> اخي زنتي
> اقدم لك اسفي لأن موضوعي تسبب لك بالازعاج
> ولنبحث لأخينا زيكو عن عذر


 لا داعى للاسف يا جهاد لانك مغلطتش فى حاجه
اما عذر اخينا فهفكره بيه
كل اناء بما فيه ينضح يا اخ


----------



## شـــادي (1 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
وتقبل مروري


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (1 مارس 2009)

شـــادي قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> وتقبل مروري


 بارك الله بك واهلا بك اخا عزيزا كريما غاليا


----------



## amr fathy (1 مارس 2009)

بارك الله بك ...........


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (2 مارس 2009)

amr fathy قال:


> بارك الله بك ...........


 وبارك الله بك اخي عمرو


----------



## mjoda (3 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الجهد الكبير


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (3 مارس 2009)

mjoda قال:


> جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا الجهد الكبير


 جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل
بس لا جهد كبير ولا شي.....انه ليس الا مجرد ملف بسيط
اذا عايز تشوف الجهود الجبارة تجول في المنتدى وسترى الجهود الجبارة من الاخوة الزملاء في المنتدى وانا لست من هؤلاء


----------



## zanitty (3 مارس 2009)

جهاد محمد خالد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي الفاضل
> بس لا جهد كبير ولا شي.....انه ليس الا مجرد ملف بسيط
> اذا عايز تشوف الجهود الجبارة تجول في المنتدى وسترى الجهود الجبارة من الاخوة الزملاء في المنتدى وانا لست من هؤلاء


و نعم الرجل
و نعم انكار الذات
بجد يا جهاد مواضيعك من اجمل المواضيع فى المنتدى و اسلوبك ثلث و بسيط و ميسر
و عشان كده اغلبنا احبك فى الله


----------



## ehabshaban (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم علي المشاركة الجيدة


----------



## م/زيكو تك (3 مارس 2009)

وتستمر القافله000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (3 مارس 2009)

zanitty قال:


> و عشان كده اغلبنا احبك فى الله


 احبكم الله الذي احببتموني فيه


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (3 مارس 2009)

*نصيحة اخوية*



زيكو تكييف قال:


> وتستمر القافله000000000000000000000000000000000000000000


 
اخي الكريم زيكو

لاحظت انك تتخذ موقفا سلبيا من اخينا زنتي علما انني لم الاحظ منه الا كل المودة تجاهك
لك مشاركات في المنتدى قمة في الروعة ادعو الله ان يجزيك الخير عليها ولكن ادعوك ان لا تبدد الحسنات التي تكسبها في مشاركاتك ونفع زملائك في الاساءة الى اخ لك لم نجد منه الا الخير.
كلامي هذا دافعه محبتي لك ومن واجب الاخ ان ينصح اخاه فان قبلت النصيحة فخير والا فلا تعتب علي.
وشكرا لك


----------



## yaser hhh (13 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdelsalamn (18 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## thaeribrahem (19 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (19 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## engmrb (20 ديسمبر 2011)

كل الشكر الى الاعضاء الذين وضعوا ايديهم في ايدي بعض 
والانتقاد البناء هو سبب النجاح 
شكرا للجمبع


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

حزاك الله خير


----------



## mech eng2 (5 فبراير 2012)

شكراً .....على الجدول المجمعة 
بارك الله لك في وقتك وعلمك


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## حيدراكرم (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لجميع الجهود الخيره


----------



## nofal (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## احمدالشال (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلااااا


----------



## hewa_mhamad36 (8 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومة ولكن لي سؤال هو لو ان لى بناية فرن حلويات مثلا كيف يتم حساب cfm له؟


----------



## hiba 1124 (11 فبراير 2012)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (27 فبراير 2013)

thanks


----------



## محمد العطفي (28 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وبجد روحك الحلوة يا بشمهندس احمد الزيني بتعملنا كل يوم ازاي نتفهم الغير مهما كان كلامه 
انتو اساتذتي وبجد فعلا خير الناس في خير المكان


----------



## amato alra7man (4 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## thaer11 (9 مايو 2015)

مشكور


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (10 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

